

Show HN: Telize - JSON IP address geolocation REST API built on Nginx and Lua - fcambus
http://www.telize.com

======
fcambus
The code powering the Telize API is open source and available on GitHub :
[https://github.com/fcambus/telize](https://github.com/fcambus/telize)

------
gruseom
_no repeated automated queries_

Can you define "repeated automated query"? Since an API is for automated
queries by definition, this is confusing.

~~~
fcambus
What I mean by repeated automated queries is actions such as whole IP ranges
scanning.

But you are right, it can lead to confusion so I removed this mention.

